
Plagiarism Among Programming Blogs and How to Resolve - 0x54MUR41
https://blog.nraboy.com/2016/01/plagiarism-among-programming-blogs-and-how-to-resolve/
======
dragonsh
The author himself plagiarize the content from apache cordova example and
calling others plagiarist.

Writing blog post is for the purpose of public sharing and dissemination. If
you need your content to be secure keep them within the walled gardens. If
every open source developer thinks like the author of this post, there won't
be any open source software.

I hate this kind of leech. Open source is a community work and the more others
use the better it is. Its a compliment if they are actually using your blog
post as reference.

Consider your blog post as a service to open source software you are trying to
explain rather then calling others for plagiarism.

